# Game Winner 5# Stuffer



## JBPilot (Nov 20, 2019)

I have been having issues with my snack sticks for a while now.  I had been using my grinder to stuff my sticks and finally had had enough with stuffing a “meat paste” into the casings.  I was in Academy Sports and saw that they had their 5# stuffer on sale for $99.00 (Now 49.99 online).  It is stated in the manual that it is made by Weston Products.  It has metal gears so I figured it was worth a shot.  After picking it up I read some of the reviews online and most people that reviewed it complained about either not being able to stuff it and that some metal shavings dropped onto the top of the plunger.  Well after reading some of those reviews I just looked at the stuffer and realized that the metal gears have been painted black.  I think that some of the problems that people were having with stuffing it had to do with not having the canister and gasket lubricated.  I can say that I used the LEM silicone spray and had absolutely no issues stuffing into the smallest tube into 19mm collagen casings.  Before I ever cleaned the stuffer I ran the plunger all the way to the top and bottom several times.  I did notice some black residue on the bar immediately underneath the gears and some black residue on the plunger.  This is my only complaint about this stuffer.  After a little bit of looking at this and thinking about this I realized that they painted the gears.  I could see some wear showing where the gears meet.  What I’m seeing is black paint flecks showing up on top of the plunger.  I’m thinking that in the future I might get some sand paper and go ahead and just remove a lot of the paint in the teeth of the gears.  

In short, I would recommend this stuffer.  Especially at the 49.99 price they’ve got it listed on for online.  See below for the pictures.


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2019)

Good luck with it 
Richie


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 20, 2019)

You can't go wrong for $49.99....  Not too bad at all, IMO


----------



## JBPilot (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks, I agree for $50 you can’t go wrong.


----------



## mosparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. I've been waiting for the right deal to come along and this is it, Best price I've seen in a years worth of watching. Just ordered it and didn't even bother to look for a coupon to sweeten the deal. Soon as the confirming email comes in, I'm off to pick it up.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks fine to me . I've been using a LEM 5 lb . that has worked great , but starting to have some  " issues " due to strain from doing sticks . 

Look at the gears on yours close . I would think it's a coating rather than actual paint . If so maybe it's just peeling off at the bottom of the vertical gear where it contacts the bushing . 
Gonna work good for you I bet . Enjoy .


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2019)

JBP, Nice price and great looking snacks !


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> great looking snacks !


Yup , sorry I left that part out ! Nice work on those .


----------



## JBPilot (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone. It may be a coating rather than paint. It is definitely coming from where the gears make contact. You can kinda see it in one of the pictures. I’m not concerned about it though. It didn’t take much effort at all to stuff the sticks into the 19mm casings. It is a really great deal, if I had room to store it I’d pick up another one just to have on hand!

Also I was in Bass Pro just a little bit ago and they had a cabela’s branded 5# stuffer that looked exactly identical for $149.99. Just in case anyone wants one but doesn’t want it cheap! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice score!
Good looking sticks too!
Al


----------

